# September throwdown???



## themule69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Do we have a September throwdown? Or did I miss it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 5, 2013)

Brian has not announced one yet but when/if he does it will be featured in the carousel so no one will miss it.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## aneura (Sep 9, 2013)

September is a great month for smoking (so are all the others months really)!  Temperatures are down a little but its not too cold out yet. Hoping for a good one this month!


----------



## charcoal junkie (Sep 13, 2013)

September is half over must not be a throwdown this month.


----------

